# New 4-amp Decoder from Soundtraxx



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

This just came across the Soundtraxx users' group. I haven't looked too deeply into it as yet, but the specs are 4 amps, 26v maximum. MSRP $149.

http://soundtraxx.com/dsd/econami/index.php?l=formats

Later,

K


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Interesting. Wonder how much they'll cost in the UK? 

Slightly concerned that the 4 amps is given as the max stall current - I'd want to know the continuous power rating as well?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Normally decoders are advertised on their continuous rating, not stall, but Sountraxx has always been on the low side of power and voltage handling.

I tried using several Tsunami "1 amp" decoders in small critters and locos, gave up and used the Zimo 1 amp one and all my problems (over voltage, over current) went away with the Zimo. 

It would be wise to get some feedback.

Also, max voltage is 27v not 26, so at least it meets the NMRA standard there.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do not forget that there is a voltage spec for both AC and DC and the zimo small decoders are 35 volts DC and 50 volts AC.
The Zimo large scale decoders are 30 volts DC.

If running 21 volt digital systems this would be of no concern, but my system is running at 24.8 volts and I need to be careful of these voltage ratings plus I like having a buffer between my system rating and the decoder rating.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wondering if anyone bought one of these yet and seen how it performs?

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I ordered some just after they were announced, but have not seen them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Mike, their sound files are OK, popular in HO. I hope it will handle most smaller locos.

Please let us know when you have them.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I received a shipment yesterday, steam and diesel, the electric sound were backordered.


----------

